# 8800 GTX and 8800 GTS owner clubhouse !!



## zOaib (Jan 17, 2007)

thought i'd start one too for us nvidia green boys , people who love flaming nvidia go ahead and do it , cause it really doesnt matter to me at all , the only thing that matters is , my card kicks ass , and way more ass than the x1900xt i had ............... as per say my signature.

please post pics and OC of your setup with the 8800 series cards , 3dmark05 and 3d mark06 scores and all .thx and enjoy.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 18, 2007)

A clubhouse for Aircraft Carrier owners.....


----------



## JC316 (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, clubhouses are becoming popular. I am sure the Geforce is an excellent card, but ATM ATI is more affordable. The 8600 looks like its going to be an interesting card though.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 5, 2009)

please take a look here ...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105306


----------

